# Need a new dog, 20-30 pounds, suggestions?



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

As some of you know, I recently lost my spoo and now I am seeking a new dog. I am thinking of not getting a poodle, because the size I am looking for, 20-30 pounds, is just too rare in the US poodle world. My spoo got sick at 5 years of age with Multiple Myeloma, so this time I am really hoping for a dog that stays healthier longer. 

Other requirements and preferences
Requirement: 
--able to be trained to be friendly/sweet/understanding to children with disabilities who come to my house for assessment --therapy dog traits
-- able to be leash trained to not pull me over (I can be a tiny bit unsteady at times owing to visual convergence issues but I like to hike)

20-30 pounds
sweet personality -- like my poodle boy
-healthy - breed that doesn't have tricky health issues (e.g. no brachycephalic dogs)
Available this Fall (no 2 year wait lists)


Preferences
-prefer curly-haired non-shedding dogs
-won't dig up my extensive backyard garden
-trainable to get along with my backyard chickens -- bonus points if pup can "help" herd the chickens when I need to get them back to the coop

Ones I have looked into:
Pumi dogs (Pumik)
Bedlington Terriers
Mini Schnauzers
Scottie terriers

Open to any and all suggestions on how to find my future best friend!!!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I doubt they are readily available, but the Lagotto Romagnolo is a water dog that fits this size range, and there are also the water spaniels. I was also thinking of wheaten terriers and barbets, but while they're shorter than most standards, they are also thicker in build so 30 lbs would be the smaller end of the range. A smaller bearded collie might also fit, though they are not curly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I sent you a message.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

As a lifelong Terrier person, I would not mix them with special needs kids (reactive, erratic sounds/movements/behaviors and/or wheelchairs could trigger them and that would not be good for dogs or kids), and most definitely I wouldn't pair them with chickens. They will also dig, dig, dig. The occasional exception exists, but it's quite hard to find. They're also not easy to train. Very intelligent and too devious. LOL.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Oonapup said:


> I doubt they are readily available, but the Lagotto Romagnolo is a water dog that fits this size range, and there are also the water spaniels. I was also thinking of wheaten terriers and barbets, but while they're shorter than most standards, they are also thicker in build so 30 lbs would be the smaller end of the range. A smaller bearded collie might also fit, though they are not curly.


I have a friend who just got a Lagotto, so I did look them up. However they are HUUUGGGEE diggers and I already lost half my gorgeous, rare-plant garden to the chickens. Would hate to lose the other half too. I guess that rules out the terrier candidates too, sadly. Are poodles the only dogs for me?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Well...maybe 😊. If you're willing to add some size flexibility among other things, what I read on the Coton de Tulear earlier today surely seemed to fit the bill on the therapy side of things. Just not sure how to pair that with chicken herding. At least a Coton might be expected to be less likely to prey on chickens than a Terrier, and if bred to standard, might even come close to loving them into the coop 🥰.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess I should add that the dog will also have a duty to chase away the occasional fox, hawk, raccoon or muskrat from the backyard to help protect the chickens. The chickens do have their own electric fence, but it helped keep them safe that my Spoo would chase away anything that slunk around our yard at night. I never trained him to do this -- he volunteered it on his own, and it was very helpful. Anyway, I would be concerned that too small of a dog would be possibly at risk from the predators that come around to scope out the chickens.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

How about a Tibetan Terrier -- they are not actually terriers. Anyone familiar?


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

fel said:


> How about a Tibetan Terrier -- they are not actually terriers. Anyone familiar?


I think @Misteline has one.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think any dog breed can produce individuals that want to dig, although the verminating urges in terriers probably make them a bit more prone to the tendency. Here is Galen enjoying a digging session:


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

It seems to me that zero prey drive should be a non-negotiable with chickens. 

If you go smaller than the 20-30lb range, a no-prey-drive mini poodle from a breeder who has a long-standing reputation putting out great temperaments seems like a good fit. I have a friend who has had a string of non-sporting breeds, and both her Havanese and Bichon were super easy, long-lived dogs and great with her chickens and extensive gardens. The Bichon didn't even have a chase drive. The Hav was more clownish and extroverted than the Bichon and would bound after bunnies, but he had no bite. I would say both were fairly uncomplicated little dogs but highly biddable. Finding one sturdy enough for special needs kids would take time, though, I'd think.

I would strongly recommend throwing this tight timeline out the window.

And if the dog-shaped hole in your heart is aching, foster or go volunteer to get your dog fix....you might find a 20-30lb jack of all trades surprise in the process. A friend of mine recently did. She's sending DNA test off to see what this little girl actually is because she's such a super mutt.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Shetland Sheepdogs came to mind as I read your post. I think they would fit most of your needs aside from the coat preference. A friend of mine had 2 Shelties that were the most lovely dogs. Hers were 10 and 12 when I met them but I guessed much younger because they were still active and healthy. She raised rabbits and had a flock of hens that her dogs were no threat to.


----------

